# Cora playing with her favourite toy



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

After battling with Photobucket I finally got this video uploaded. The quality isn't great but you get the idea 



She's growing fast


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola loves loves loves her purple tennis ball!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Cora is gorgeous. Watched the video a few times there! I love her coat!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg what a lovely surprise,im getting so spoilt today seeing both my grandpups! She is adorable and soooo clever with her ball,give her a big huge cuddle from me xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great video Debs, gorgeous girl.....she's going to be a ball girl then, little sweetheart xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahhh beautiful, she must be so much fun!
The big black cat looks like a panther next to the beautiful little Cora.
She's a master at "fetch" already!! X


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ahhh beautiful, she must be so much fun!
> The big black cat looks like a panther next to the beautiful little Cora


That's Smirnoff  When we lived there we used to call him The Beast of Basingstoke  
We've had him 14 years. He's put up with 8 house moves and the arrival of three kids but Cora is a step too far :laugh: Despite his best efforts to warn her off she keeps trying to play with him!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Cora is gorgeous.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is beautiful and super fast!!! Like a little jack rabbit. Hope she does not play try to catch me too often with you  Boy her and Fergus are so stunning.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Dreaming of a Pyper pup... Dreaming....


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

RuthMill said:


> Dreaming of a Pyper pup... Dreaming....


I'm sure Lola and Nina would love a new addition next year xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wouldn't I be the most fortunate person in the world.. Would be amazing to have the opportunity. Imagine


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Cora is beautiful and so good at bringing her ball back  

Ruth - you are going to need another sofa!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw another Ball girl indeed 

She's soooooo delicious 

xxx


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow look at her coat! She really does love her purple tennis ball doesn't she?! What a special little puppy x


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Gorgeous girl!!! I love the fact that the ball is almost the same size as her whole head!! Her coat is such gorgeous colours, can't wait to see how it develops as she grows.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She is just so gorgeous, and clever - bringing the ball back and dropping it already.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

What a fab Fetch already! She is clever as well as gorgeous.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Clever little Cora  Lovely update xxx


----------

